# Rimor Control panels



## MaverickUK (May 17, 2014)

Hello,

On the power supply section of the display panel there are a couple of on/off options I dont understand the function of

1: Manta N

2: Parallel

Any ideas what these do?

Thnx


----------



## MaverickUK (May 17, 2014)

Ok answers would seem to be as follows, presuming manta N is maintainance both of which are really handy settings when plugged in to mains. I wonder should we turn off the solar panel when not using vehicle?

1: = MAINTENANCE: ON or OFF
Alternative charging cycle to the one normally set. The function of this mode is to maintain
the vehicle batteries when the vehicle is not being used. It is advisable during long halts,
when it is possible to keep the vehicle connected to the 220V power supply. In this case, the
energy consumption of the battery charger is minimal but battery life is considerably
extended, compensating the normal self-discharging of the accumulators, which occurs also
when the terminals are disconnected. In these cases it may be a good idea to put the two
batteries in parallel to buffer both the service and the engine battery.
If the fast mode is activated, it overrides this function.
This function is deactivated only manually, setting this item of the menu to OFF.

2: = PARALLEL: ON or OFF
When connected to the 220 V power supply, it is possible to decide whether to charge the
engine battery in parallel with the service battery. In any case, the batteries are separate
during discharging, and only the service battery is made available, to prevent the engine
battery from being drained.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

1.) no need to switch off the solar panel ! normally the solar regulator has a shunt , which allows to charge the engine battry as well ( auto mode)

2.) keep the parallel switch in OFF position. reason: engine battery
will be charged be the generator when driving , and by the solar panel when resting.

that is the way I operate my Rimor ( 120 Wp , 3 housing batteries with 80 Ah , additional charger , 2 Kw inverter ) . My oldfashened MH does not have such tricky gimmicks  


Jan


----------



## MaverickUK (May 17, 2014)

Thnx Jan,

1) I meant switch off solar panel when laid up for longer than a few days and plugged into mains, as at home. Mine is part of the rimor I guess and its either on or off, no auto setting.Does seems a missed opportunity not have it charge vehicle battery too

2) The parallel switch on in this case is handy (when plugged into mains after a few days laid up) as I was concerned my vehicle voltage had dropped to 12.30v. This only works on mains anyway so i cant see why not having it on?


----------

